
Gogs is a painless self-hosted Git service - loppers92
https://github.com/gogits/gogs
======
cristaloleg
Gitea[1] is a fork of Gogs without 'single-maintainer management model'[2]

[1] [https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea)

[2] [https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-
gitea/](https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-gitea/)

